# [Help] Battery Powered, Remote Controlled, Long Shelf Lighting



## zild1221 (Jul 5, 2014)

First off, I don't know how I didn't find this place sooner. I have an unhealthy obsession with LED flashlights. I will be spending more time here for sure. 

To the point of this thread... I have a shelf that runs the length of two walls in my bedroom. It is high up (9+ feet) and kind of breaks up the cathedral ceiling height in a way. Here are a few bad cellphone pictures to give an idea of what I'm working with. 

http://imgur.com/a/g9925

I would like to add ambient lighting up there, and there isn't any easy access to power. I could go through all kinds of old wiring hell to make it happen, but it honestly isn't worth it. I've seen systems like these, http://www.pegasuslighting.com/track-light-battery-operated-led-remote-control.html , that run off triple a batteries and have a remote. I was wondering if you guys could help me make a custom version of something like this. Some key points I'm looking for are:

-Wide, even light dispersion
-A large, or multiple, long lasting batteries
-Remote on/off (a plus if I can change color or dim)
-Relatively cheap. I don't want to spend an outrageous amount

Would you guys be willing to help? I don't even know where to begin. What kind of LED's to buy. If I should buy a strip/strips? A control module? Battery sizes? I appreciate the help and will keep the thread updated with pictures along the way.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 6, 2014)

Well, firstly, and remote controlled LED light is going to have parasitic drain, this causes big problems with battery powered lighting. Especially using lipo batteries, you can over drain them and that's bad.
If it's near a window and you don't mind a solar panel.... there's something here.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## CoveAxe (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't think what you want is going to be possible with batteries. As FRITZHD already mentioned, you're already killing your battery just to maintain some RF functionality. Even foregoing the RF control, you're going to need an impractical number of batteries for the LEDs. Assuming a conservative estimate of 25W for an LED strip to cover that area, you will need at least 20 AAA batteries for every hour of light. So just to light it for 3 hours a day for a week before a battery change is necessary, you will need >437 AAA batteries. If you use a car battery, you can get away with charging it once every two weeks.

I would just do it the proper way and wire it, and there are no shortage of lighting solutions that already do everything else you're asking for.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 7, 2014)

That's why I was thinking something solar trickle charged with lipo and controller/regulator. Use low volt LEDs as opposed to +12v.
Salvaged components & any diy would make it affordable.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------

